# Has anyone done business cards on recycled paper?



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has done business cards on 100% PCW paper. Just got my quote - about $63 for a 1000 on "normal paper", and $265 for a 1000 on recycled paper! Apparently it is the setup that makes it so expensive. 
If anyone has done it, did you get similar price quotes?
Thanks,
Michelle


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

Anyone? How about you, Webby?


----------



## baumwolle (Mar 4, 2006)

recycled stock is generally more expensive than "regular" stock. especially the pcw ones.

if you want to go the recycled route, try contacting your printer rep directly and asking them for advice on which pcw stock they can get cheaper. sometimes printers are able to get certain stocks at a discount. also, some printers may have a house recycled card stock that might not be pcw but could still work for you.


----------



## Irpud (Jan 13, 2008)

What are the advantages of using recycled?


----------



## badhoha (Jun 13, 2007)

Irpud said:


> What are the advantages of using recycled?


Besides environmentally? None, but it's good for all.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

It's insane! They're discouraging us from using recycled paper!


----------



## baumwolle (Mar 4, 2006)

if you call a printer, they can steer you in the right direction. the price difference between regular and recycled is getting closer and closer.

as a print designer, i will say that more and more clients (and their customers) are demanding recycled, FSC, green-e, etc. not just paper but printing as well.


----------

